# Egg sharing clinics and age restrictions



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey Ladies 

We are currently at the Coventry Reproductive Medicine (UHCW) but we know if this cycle doesnt work they wont accept us again due to my age so im already trying to line up other clinics to go right ahead if this cycle fails. 

What are the age restrictions at your clinics and where in the country are they?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Karmas - Just read your reply on our egg sharing thread and had a sudden panic as if my FET doesn't work next year I'll be 32 and trying to embark on egg sharing again. I'm with LWC and apparently you can egg share up to 35 at their north east and wales clinics. (Not sure why not at London though?)xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

CRM said that as I was already on the books for treatment it was ok and didnt matter how long it took for me to have treatment but I know if this one dont work Ill be 34 when we are able to go again and they are basically saying my egg quality wont be good enough to share again as my age will factor in but how do they know about my egg quality when they didnt even get to see my eggs the first time round

Im still so so cross with them for taking so long and not 'looking after me' so to speak makes me wonder if I paid for the cycle if they would have treated me like this

How is the little one?


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

It does sound as if they really messed you around karmas. Hopefully it will work this time and looking for other clinics will be unnecessary. But I'm the same as you, always need to have plan b sorted as well in case plan a doesn't work out.

Little one is good. 6am wake up this morning so having a bottle in bed!


----------



## TiggerBounces (Sep 6, 2014)

Having just been offered a donor who is 35  I'm a bit concerned by this post, can I pm you?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

TiggerBounces said:


> Having just been offered a donor who is 35 I'm a bit concerned by this post, can I pm you? Thanks a lot.


Have sent one back


----------

